# الاقسام المريخية > إستديو المنبر - نتائج ومباريات الزعيم - تقارير حصرية مصورة >  >  مبارة الزعيم (2)  ضد زيسكو (3)

## جواندي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيممباريات الكاف للاندية الأبطال
السبت 15\أغسطس \2009
القلعة الحمراء الساعة السابعة مساءً

*

----------


## جواندي

*منتصرين بأذن الله
                        	*

----------


## بشارة

*منتصرين بإذن الله 
*

----------


## جواندي

*العصر والتاريخ يشهدان والأرض والسماء يعرفان المجد والمريخ توأمان . 
والنصر فوق صدرة الفسيح والفخر فوق هامت النجوم يستريح 
والأمن مستتب والأمان وانت يامريخ تصنع التاريخ .
*

----------


## جواندي

*الفينا مشهودة عارفانا المكارم انحنا بنقودا
والحارة بنخوضا
الزول بفتخر يباهي بالعندو 
نحن اسياد شهامة والكرم جندو
ما في وسطنا واحداً ما انكرب زندو 
البعجز بيناتنا بنسندو
الليلة بنخوضا
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*ركابين عليهو الناصع أب غرة
نتباشر وقت نلقى الكلام حرة
ما بننفز يمين إن متنا فد مرة 
الخواف ما حر منو نتبرا
الليلة بنخوضا
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*الفينا مشهودة عارفانا المكارم انحنا بنقودا
والحارة بنخوضا
للجار والصديق عشرتنا تتمنى
بنصون الأمانة السيدا أمنا
المغرور ندوسو ونعدموا الطنة
شافعنا بيرى الموت في الركاب سنة
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*نحن الفوق كراسي المملكة اتحكرنـا
نحن ان هجنا سبحان من يصفي عكرنا
نحن اعدانا تثبـت فضلنـا وتشكرنـا
ويوم سل السيوف جنينا جانا سكرنـا
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*الشم خوخت وبردن ليالي الحرة
والبراق برق من منة جاب القرة
شوف عيني الصقير بجناحو كفت الفرة 
تلقاها ام خدود اليلة مرقت برة
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*عهدنا معاك كنداب حربة ما بيتشلَّخ 

صُرة عين جبل ملوية ما بتتفلَّخ 

كان إيدينا من القبضة فيك تتملَّخ 

السما ينتكي وجلد النمل يتسلَّخ
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*نحن الفوق كراسي المملكة اتحكرنـا
نحن ان هجنا سبحان من يصفي عكرنا
نحن اعدانا تثبـت فضلنـا وتشكرنـا
ويوم سل السيوف جنينا جانا سكرنـا

.
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*أنا ليكم بقول كلام دخلوها وصقيرا حام
قرقر ملي للوسادة رقو لشال بي مكادة
ديل جنيات النقادة سيد الدار في السيادة
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*سم أب درق الجدادى تكل الجدري البعادى
للخصيم ضربو بياذى موسى المر الحجازي
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*قرقر ملى للوسادة برنو وشال لي مكاده 
ديل جنيات الندادة سيدي الدار في السياده
********** 
قرقر فوق للدرب وربط الهوى والشرق 
كدي مابزولنا الضرب ديل جنياتنا ما بتنغلب
                        	*

----------


## نون النوار نور

*النصر  هو  المريخ  ....

المجد   هو المريخ  ...

النصر  بأذن  الله  للمريخ  ...
*

----------


## بدرالدين كرار

*النصر بأذن الله للمريخ
*

----------


## جواندي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نون النوار نور
					

النصر  هو  المريخ  ....

المجد   هو المريخ  ...

النصر  بأذن  الله  للمريخ  ...



النصر  بأذن  الله  للمريخ

مشكور علي المرور
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بدرالدين كرار
					

النصر بأذن الله للمريخ



النصر بأذن الله للمريخ
مشكور علي المرور
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*النصر هو المريخ ....

المجد هو المريخ ...

النصر بأذن الله للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## منعم

*وشك موشح بالدمى ما بخاف فارس الحديد ان حمى فارسن البخيت التم شكراتن صديت الخيول وقمحت ركباتن ما بخاف
*

----------


## منعم

*انت ان مريخي حر ماتهاب الضر ياجناي
انت لحمك مر على عدوك كر ياجناي
*

----------


## مرهف

*منصورين باذن الله 
...
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*منتصرين منتصرين بأذن الله
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*منتصرين منتصرين بأذن الله
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*منتصرين منتصرين بأذن الله 
منتصرين منتصرين بأذن الله
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*منتصرين منتصرين بأذن الله 
منتصرين منتصرين بأذن الله 
منتصرين منتصرين بأذن الله 
منتصرين منتصرين بأذن الله 
منتصرين منتصرين بأذن الله
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*منتصرين بأذن الله
                        	*

----------


## ابومحمد البركة

*
نريدها مباراة ناريه .... ونحسمها من البداية 

منتصرين منتصرين 
*

----------


## جواندي

*منتصرين بأذن الله
                        	*

----------


## النجم الساطع

*اللهم أنصر المريخ
اللهم أنصر المريخ
اللهم أنصر المريخ
اللهم أنصر المريخ
اللهم أنصر المريخ
اللهم أنصر المريخ
اللهم أنصر المريخ
اللهم أنصر المريخ
اللهم أنصر المريخ
اللهم أنصر المريخ
اللهم أنصر المريخ
اللهم أنصر المريخ
*

----------


## راشد دولفين

*& يارب . .
                        	*

----------


## ابو وعد

*هيبه يالمريخ هيبه يالنجمه قون وسط ودفاع و الهجوم ابداع هجمه فووووووق هجمه 
*

----------


## جواندي

*
*

----------


## جواندي

*منتصرين بأذن الله
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*منتصرين بأذن الله 

منتصرين بأذن الله
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*منتصرين بأذن الله 

منتصرين بأذن الله 

منتصرين بأذن الله
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*اكرم الهادى 
دامر سفارى ريتشارد احمد الباشا 
الدافى الشغيل راجى 
وارغوا 
كلتشى ايداهور 
انشاء الله النصر حليف المريخ 
المصدر الرياضية 
منقول (سيدو24) منتدى المحبين 
*

----------


## بدرالدين كرار

*الهم انصر الزعيم نصرا مؤزرا
*

----------


## الوطن الغالي

*منتصرين ان شاء الكريم
*

----------


## جواندي

*منتصرين منتصرين بأذن الله
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*منتصرين منتصرين بأذن الله 

منتصرين منتصرين بأذن الله 

منتصرين منتصرين بأذن الله
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*منتصرين منتصرين بأذن الله .
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*منتصرين منتصرين بأذن الله
.
                        	*

----------


## majdi

*يارب يارب يارب يارب يارب يارب يارب يارب يارب يارب يارب يارب يارب يارب يارب يارب يارب يارب يارب يارب يارب يارب يارب يارب  منصوريين   منصوريين منصوريين منصوريين منصوريين منصوريين منصوريين منصوريين منصوريين منصوريين منصوريين منصوريين
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*منتصرين منتصرين بأذن الله
                        	*

----------


## majdi

*بعد الاذن رابط المبارة
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*منتصرين منتصرين بأذن الله 

...
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*منتصرين منتصرين بأذن الله 

.
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*منتصرين منتصرين بأذن الله 

منتصرين منتصرين بأذن الله
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*منتصرين منتصرين بأذن الله 

منتصرين منتصرين بأذن الله 

منتصرين منتصرين بأذن الله 

............
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*منتصرين منتصرين بأذن الله 

منتصرين منتصرين بأذن الله 

منتصرين منتصرين بأذن الله 

منتصرين منتصرين بأذن الله 

منتصرين منتصرين بأذن الله
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*منتصرين منتصرين بأذن الله 
منتصرين منتصرين بأذن الله 
منتصرين منتصرين بأذن الله
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*منتصرين منتصرين بأذن الله 

منتصرين منتصرين بأذن الله
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*متبقي ربع ساعة منتصرين منتصرين بأذن الله
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*http://www.tikilive.com/show/koorasudania
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*المريخ يلعب بيمين الشاشة 
*

----------


## جواندي

*اللاعبين داخل الملعب
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*المريخ يلعب بالاحمر الكامل وزيسكو بالابيض مع الاخضر
*

----------


## جواندي

*البداية يا رب نصرك
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*مخالفة للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الصوت مافي والتشجيع داوي
*

----------


## جواندي

*تماس للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*زيسكو يضغط المريخ والدفاع يستبسل
*

----------


## جواندي

*لاحولة ولا قوة الا بالله
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*هدف بتصرف غريب من اكرم
*

----------


## جواندي

*منتصرين بأذن الله
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*ان شاء الله منتصرين
*

----------


## جواندي

*لاحول ولا قوه الا بالله
اللهم أنصرنا اليوم
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*لاحول ولا قوه الا بالله
منتصرين بأذن الله
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*لاحول ولا قوه الا بالله
منتصرين الله
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*لاحول ولا قوه الا بالله
منتصرين بأذن الله....
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*اللهم نصرك يا رب العالمين
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*اللهم نصرك يا رب العالمين 
قوووووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*منتصرين بأذن الله.... 
منتصرين بأذن الله....
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*منتصرين بأذن الله.... 
منتصرين بأذن الله....
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*المريخ قادر على تحويل النتيجه فى الشوط الثانى 

الحكم احتسب ضربة جزاء لا اصل لها لزيسكو ونقض لنا هدف ضحيح

فعلا المباريات اصبحت تدار خارج الملعب 
*

----------


## جواندي

*اللهم نصرك يا رب العالمين
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*اللهم نصرك يالله
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*دخول مدافع في الفريق الزامبي , وكرت اصفر للحارس الزامبي
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*كورة جميلة يستلم الحارس الزامبي
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*شد عضلي للاعب الزامبي نامل الا يكمل
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*فريق خرخار  اكثر  من الجلافيط
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*كورنر للمريخ , لاعب زامبي اخر علي الارض
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*كلايفورد للمرة التانية علي الارض نتمني الا يكمل
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*اخر تبديل للزامبي
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*فيصل عجب يستعد للدخول
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*المريخ يضغط
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*فيصل عجب بديل للشغيل
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*الدافي كرت نص الفريق الزامبي
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*ركنية للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*المريخ يضغط الان
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*كورة جميلة يستلم الحارس
                        	*

----------


## حجوج

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود فيرجينيا
					

فيصل عجب بديل للشغيل





سترك ولطفك يارب
*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*فاول للمريخ اقرب من الكورنر
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*لاعب زامبي علي الارض
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*اللهم أنصر المريخ
اللهم أنصر المريخ
اللهم أنصر المريخ
اللهم أنصر المريخ
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*كورة جميلة والدفاع الزامبي للكورنر
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*اللهم أنصر المريخ
اللهم أنصر المريخ
اللهم أنصر المريخ
اللهم أنصر المريخ...
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*اللهم أنصر المريخ
اللهم أنصر المريخ
اللهم أنصر المريخ
اللهم أنصر المريخ




...
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*قلق في التبديل
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*قلق بديلا لوارقو
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*فرصة خطيرة تضيع من المريخ
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*والله المريخ ضاغط ضغط عجيب
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*تضييع للزمن من الزامبي
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*نصف الساعة للشوط التاني
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*الدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااافي
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*كورة تمر من ايداهور
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*كورة خطيرررررررررررررة يستلم الحارس
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*لازم زامبي علي الارض
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*والله هدف بطعم شهد الشهد من الدافي
                        	*

----------


## الوطن الغالي

*الله ينصر الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*كرت احمر لاكرم الهادي
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*وضائع الحلم ...

اللهم نصرك يارب
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*احمد الباشا في المرمي

لييييييييييه يااكرم حرام عليك
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*الجماهير تحصب الملعب
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*ياجماعة حصب الملعب سيعود علينا بعواقب وخيمة 

ااااااااااااااااناس
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*اللعب  لايزال متوقف
                        	*

----------


## حجوج

*حصب الملعب من ياتو اتجاه

انا ماشايف الكوره
*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*شوف نتايج تهورك يااكرم الهادي

لاحولة ولا قوة الا بالله
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حجوج
					

حصب الملعب من ياتو اتجاه

انا ماشايف الكوره




حصب الملعب من الناحية الشرقية , واللعب لايزال متوقف

الجماهير تهدف للاعب المحترف الراقي عبدالكريم الدااااااااااااااااافي
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*يستانف اللعب
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*يااااااااااااااااااااااااااا الله هدف
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*ربنا يحفظك ياباشاحتي في المرمي ماقصرتا معانا
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*ليه ياشباب اللعب دا مايكون من اول الكورة

والله انا زعلان لم داير اطق

حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*كورنر للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*نهاية المباراة
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل

حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل

حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل
                        	*

----------


## الوطن الغالي

*والله يا شباب الفريق داير شغل شديد يا حليل ابوعنجة و عاطف القوز
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*والله ياالوطن الغالي ماعارفين العلة زاته ويين

جربنا كل شئ مامعروف المشكلة ووين 

احسن لاعيبة , مدربين اجانب , استاد خلاب 

حوافز تشهي , كل شئ الادارة عملتو , لكن

الخلل لايزال .

اللهم الزمنا الصبر
                        	*

----------


## منعم

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود فيرجينيا
					

 
اللهم الزمنا الصبر



 اللهم آمييييييييييييييييييييييين
*

----------


## جواندي

*حسبنا الله ونعم والوكيل حسبنا الله ونعم والوكيل حسبنا الله ونعم والوكيل حسبنا الله ونعم والوكيل
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*يديك العافيه
*

----------

